# A Class vs 5th Wheel?



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Im very close to purchasing an A class motorhome and was just looking for some feedback on the 5th wheel products available in the US. They seem to offer great VFM. Ive read a million posts on forums about importing Motorhomes and would presume a 5th wheel would be very similar. Anybody know anything about 5th wheels positive or negative?? Also be keen to know if anyone has any experience with Damon Daybreaks?
Cheers and thanks for any help
J

p.s. - this is a great source of info for UK folks finding out more about American RV's - well done!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Regarding fivers:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-7625-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Felixcor*. Welcome to MHF. I have a Liverpool friend who has a Fifth wheeler and truck that he keeps in the USA. Hes says he wouldn't have anything else. We prefer 'A' because we don't require other transport (car) because we use bikes. Importing one is just the same as importing an RV. My 'A' had just arrived. Happy RV'ing. :wink:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Camped up next to friends who have a fifth wheel at the moment. They find it handy to have the car separate - just like a caravan! However, they do not tour in it, it is for living in. For touring they considered a motorhome.

Problems with the truck too. Its spent lots of time towing the 5th wheel and it hasn't done it a lot of good ... its a mitzy animal they have right now, but are going to opt for a american truck to tow with instead once they get the mitzy fixed again. 

Problem is that if the truck breaks down, they are stuck and can't move the fifth wheel anywhere. Can't be towed by a tractor if they get stuck in any mud either due to the type of hitch. Then again, with a 4 wheel drive truck, highly unlikely to get stuck.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You might as well buy a tugger outfit as have a 5th wheeler. They're fine if you want to stay put for a few days but not nearly so well suited to the constant moving/wild camping/stay anywhere scenario that you get with a M/H.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's a bit dismissive, Ken. As a concept, as opposed to the lousy US designs that abound, they appeal greatly to me when anticipating "motorhome" use in retirement.

Now, I admit that they are not the nip here, go there, park-up-where-you-like that I require and enjoy at the moment with a panel van, but I would argue that if the concept could be well designed/ engineered for UK/European use at less than rip-off prices, it would offer a better compromise for many than a large European motorhome or US RV, when you consider a more relaxed and long-terming motorhome lifestyle.

A moderately-sized fiver plus increasingly comfortable European/Japanese 2+2 short/medium bed pickup is shorter overall than a car + caravan. It offers the essential second accommodation area for long-terming. With the pivot over the rear axle it suffers none of the stability problems of caravans and therefore has none of the caravan's weight limitations/compromise, which then allows a slide-out, etc. Its articulation means it is manoeuvrable for its length. It is quick and easy to couple and decouple. The pickup then becomes the runabout from site, easing parking in towns, easing the need to stow things away to pop out, and allowing one to go off while the other stays at home, without having the length, cost and hassle of a toad. A well-built body can outlast two pickups, which become just the single motor vehicle a retired couple needs for all year round use. When at home it is just like a large estate car with a glass-fibre top.

I just wish more were willing to give fifthwheelco a run for their money. Their design execution, limited choice and prices are against them.

Dave


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

I found fifthwheelco the other day from a link somewhere and had a good look through their website, and to be honest thought that they were a breath of fresh air. A company that has seen that a concept they like and adapted it for the UK/European market - brilliant. And they seem to have done what caravan manufacturers have not been able to do for 30 years. Produce something with a bit of style:0) We are 'relatively young and have never done this before and can see that most MH/5 ers are set up for an older market, so when I saw fifthwheelco their product really stands out. As does the price right enough! I have to admit its thrown me back a few stages in my decision - The Freedom of a Class A ARV or Size of the 5th Wheel. The way I work it out a 5th wheel and new/ish Nssan pickup works out a similar price to a good quality new/ish class A from one of the big dealers. Which brings me back to the age old questions:

Floorplan
What am I going to use it for
Vehicle to use once there
Ease of 'deployment' at sites

The list goes on and at some point a decision has to be made! I absolutly love the Class A ARV's and before seeing the 5ver had totally made my mind up, but this has seriously muddied the waters. 
Sorry if this has gone a bit off topic for the Class American RV forum, but there is no one else to talk to .......


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Felixcor,

Well if you are anything like me it is a bit simpler in practice right now.

1) The fiver "universe" consists of US fivers plus fifthwheelco's offering.
2) The vast majority of US fivers can be dismissed because they are FAR too heavy for UK/Euro use. Fancy a Ford 350 Duelly on your drive? 
3) The remaining US ones have either naff style/ decor or poor quality engineering, many times both.
4) Fifwheelco is:
a) Expensive for what it is (IMHO)
b) The lounge seating/dining backrest arrangement is stupid in the Celtic Rambler (IMHO)
c) I'll reserve judgement on the Globestormer until I've seen it, but I think it a very encouraging development.

Hope this helps,

Dave










Edit - another pic:


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Dave, thanks for you input. I have never RV'd before and am jumping in with 2 feet v.soon - change of life and all that! We are selling up and going away in our new home (be it class A or 5vr) so its great to hear from folks who are already doing it. Having never driven a 32ft A class or anything like it I suppose im a bit apprehensive about getting the size of it round and about, into campsites etc, but hopefully once we get out and about and clock the hours up we'll get used to it and be flinging it about like a mini! I used to have a Land Rover / 14ft Trailer setup for business and was pretty confident using that, reversing etc so the 5ver has its appeal for me that way. Another issue I have is the fver looks/is a caravan and the build quality could be suspect for long term living. The class A just looks more robust, but without having been in a 5ver I know its a bit cheeky, but its just a thought. If we pay the £40k or so that fifthwheelco want for their celtic rambler, I wonder what the resale of that would be in say 2 years time?
Anyway, there will be a lot more chin stroking before this decision is made..

J


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Felixcar,

When we were in the process of deciding what to buy, we looked at the 5th wheelers and, although we were impressed with the Fifth Wheel Co, we settled for the A-class (Laika 400i which we are very happy with subject to a few niggles as all motorhomes seem to have).

One factor was that we thought we would be classed as "travellers" and all the hassle that can entail. Perhaps we were paranoid but time will tell.

I still think they are a good idea.

Good Luck with your decision


----------

